# Display case for sports jersey



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

looking to make a birthday present for my daughter. Does anyone have a good design for a sports jersey display cabinet?

Thank You!!


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

someting like this? Dont have plans for it but I suppose I could draw something up, as well as give you a material list.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry, wrong pic. Cant get the correct pic to load. Check back later.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Got it.


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a picture of a jersey display case on my photo's. Just click on wood pics. I think it is 36"x38" with a 4" wide side with a frame around it check it out . Joe


----------

